
‘My Baby Monitor Is Haunted’: Tales of Parental Fright - sneeze-slayer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/my-baby-monitor-is-haunted-tales-of-parental-fright-11565688602?mod=rsswn
======
joelx
How is this considered serious journalism?

